# Problème pour réinstaller x11



## Famouswag (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
Je me retrouve confronté à un petit problème. En effet, lors de la suppression de gimp de mon macbook pro sous lion j'ai également supprimer x11 pensant que cet utilitaire avez été installé en même temps. Mais, je me suis rendu compte que x11 était en native sous lion.
J'ai donc tenté de ré-installer x11 chose que je ne peux pas faire étant donné qu'un message qui me dit qu'une version plus récente est déjà installé. 
Je voudrais donc savoir comment ré installer x11, j'ai essayé de réparer mon disque avec cmd+r au démarrage mais sans succès.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2012)

La dernière fois, comme je n'avais pas envie de me casser la tête, j'ai installé XQuartz, qui a l'avantage d'être plus récent et de comprendre des mises à jour (un peu) plus fréquentes.
Sinon, je suppose qu'il suffirait de supprimer les reçus d'installation (les _receipts_, dans le répertoire _/var/db/receipts_) et de réessayer.


----------



## Famouswag (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour merci pour votre réponse

Et bien j'ai installé xquartz mais lors du lancement de gimp il me demande où se trouve x11 j'ai tenté d'affilier xquartz à gimp mais gimp ne se lance pas.
En revanche j'ai également vu que j'avais un dossier x11 sous /opt

Voila les fichiers que je trouve sous le répertoire que vous m'avez indiquer
com.apple.pkg.X11User.plist
com.apple.pkg.X11User.bom

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h08 ----------

Autant pour moi j'ai ré-installé xquartz et gimp se lance et marche normalement donc merci mon problème est partiellement résolu.
Mais j'aimerais tout de même avoir plus d'infos sur ce que vous me disiez plus haut svp.


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2012)

Les éléments (applications, pilotes ou autres) installés _via_ un installateur sont répertoriés comme tels dans le système. Ça se matérialise notamment par des fichiers, les _receipts_ (reçus en français). Pour chaque paquetage, il y a un petit descriptif (le fichier avec l'extension _.plist_) et un descriptif du paquetage installé (le fichier avec l'extension _.bom_).

Lors de la désinstallation de X11, qui a sans doute été faite à la main, ces reçus sont resté dans le système. C'est une règle à suivre qui veut que quelque chose installé avec un installateur soit désinstallé avec un désinstallateur, sinon, il reste des morceaux ici ou là et, surtout, le système ne sait pas qu'il y a eu désinstallation. Et peut refuser une nouvelle installation.

Ici, c'était les deux fichiers que vous mentionnez qui faisaient croire au système que X11 était toujours présent.


----------



## Famouswag (29 Mai 2012)

J'ai supprimé ces deux fichiers mais l'installation de x11 est toujours impossible.
Est ce que cela peut venir du fichier x11 dans /opt ?
Cdt


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2012)

Si XQuartz est installé, il n'y a pas besoin de revenir à la version du système, qui est antérieure.


----------



## Famouswag (29 Mai 2012)

Ok, tres bien merci pour vos réponses très rapides


----------

